# كتاب جميل عن تحلية المياه ومعالجتها من مصادرها الطبيعية وبالعربي



## مهندس المحبة (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
إليكم كتاب متميز عن تحلية المياه ومعالجتها من مصادرها الطبيعية

نوع الملف : PDF

حجم الملف : 1.25 ميجا بايت

عدد الصفحات : 124 صفحة

رابط التحميل

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/ch...pdf/che241.pdf

أرجو الرد والتقييم والدعاء .........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 فبراير 2009)

............................


----------



## excuse_me_history (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي مهندس المحبه والى الامام


----------



## kema (22 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور جدا اخي مهندس المحبه والى الامام*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الردووووود الكريمة ووفقكم الله .........


----------



## المذود (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بما فعلت .... زكاة العلم نشره


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرووووور ونورتنا .......


----------



## عماد الحياه (27 فبراير 2009)

احاول تنزيل الكتاب فكيف الطريقه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي على مرووورك ولكن لاتوجد طريقة محددة فقط أضغط على الرابط وأختر save


----------



## مبتدئه (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بكم :84:​


----------



## chemical.eng aj (27 فبراير 2009)

*شكر خاص*

نشكر مهندس المحبة على الجهود المبذولة في طرح الكتاب ولوا التحميل عندي
ضعيف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووور على الرد وكل الهلا فيكم ونورتونا للأخت مبتدئة والأخ chemical.eng aj


----------



## مازن عزيز العبوسي (2 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم مهندس المحبه ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ...اطلب مساعدتك في بعض المعلومات ...ان توفرت لديك ..انا لي معمل بسيط جدا ...لعمل الديتول ..و القاصر (الكلور) و اريد ان اقوم بأنتاج الشامبو و الصابون السائل (الايدي و الصحون ) و لكني اجهل طريقة العمل ..و نسب الخلط و التراكيز ...لذلك اطلب مساعدتك يا اخي الفاضل و جزاك الله خير ووفقك ....شكرا ......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ولكنه ليس من ضمن أختصاصي المنظفات ولكن سوف أعمل جاهدا لأيجاد كتاب أو ملف حول الموضوع ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مارس 2009)

أقدم لك أخي العزيز هذه الدراسة للجدوى عن المعمل لأنتاج المنظفات وهي من أعداد المهندس عمر الصاوي أرجو أن تفيدك أرجو الدعاء .......
http://www.4shared.com/file/90434696/21ca5401/2563_1222184242.html


----------



## mhkarar (31 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك ممن ينتفع الناس بهم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور وبارك الله فيك ...........


----------



## ميس الحلوة (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز مهندس المحبة على هذا الكتاب الذي أفادني جدا وبخاصة في المعالجة .............


----------



## كيووتي (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله في علمك ونفع بك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ................


----------



## athersaeed1970 (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الكتاب الحلو


----------



## المسك (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك:
أتمنى أن أجد كتاب بالعربي أو تقرير موسع عن أهمية تركيز الأستقطاب في أغشية التنافذ العكسي،أرجو المساعدة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وسوف أحاول البحث لك عن الموضوع إن شاء الله ..........


----------



## الطويل (25 مايو 2009)

الف الف الف الف شكر 
وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## سوار العسل (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## مهندس من عدن (4 يونيو 2009)

اخي مهندس المحبه والاخوه المنهدسين جميعا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اطلب منكم طلب إنشاء الله تفيدونني فيه انا احتاج المساعده في ايجاد معلومات قيمه عن معالجه المياه الجوفيه لاغراض الصناعات الدوائيه وكذالك لمن عنده الخبره الكافيه في التعمل مح وحدات المعالجه ان يفيدنا ويعرفنا على اهم المشاكل التي توجد في تلك المحطات ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز ومنور وإن شاء الله سوف أرى ماأقدر على إيجاده في موضوعك ..........


----------



## ammar majeed (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا مهندس المحبه


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم بارك لك فى علمك وجعله الله شاهدا لك 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس عادل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الكتاب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا ورمضان كريم


----------



## FAREEDUJS (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا زميلنا العزيز


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور جدا اخي مهندس المحبه والى الامام​*


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشرفنا الكريم على ماتنفعنا به كل يوم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

رمضان مبارك على الجميع وإن شاء الله تجزون فيه من الثواب الجزيل ............


----------



## محمدالرسام (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كل الهلا ومنور ..........


----------



## ammar majeed (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب القيم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ك/ محمود جمال (1 نوفمبر 2009)

كتاب قيم و شكرا جزيلا
مجهود محفوظ لك ليوم القيامة 


و يا ريت لو في كتب تانية عن تحلية المياة و خصوصا باستخدام نظام ro
يا ريت


----------



## حسين مهدي النائلي (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور على كتاب التحلية


----------



## حسين مهدي النائلي (12 يناير 2010)

فقط اضغط على رابط التحميل ثم احفظه على الكمبيوتر بتاعك


----------



## chemical (12 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الكتاب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Mu3th (14 يناير 2010)

الف شكر

,,,,,


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (14 يناير 2010)

الف شكر اخي اطلعنا على مجهودك الرائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العراق نيو (15 يناير 2010)

الففففففففففففف شكر تسلم


----------



## ashraf_m_f (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (16 يناير 2010)

أشكركم علي ألمجهودات التي تقومونا بها للتلبية رغبات ألاخرين


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (16 يناير 2010)

يامهندسين يامهندسين إلرجاء ألمساعده في الموضوع تاثير وتصميم ألمبخرات في صناعة السكر وارجو من المشرف ان كان هذا البحث موجود يظهرة في ألصفحة الرئيسية


----------



## magomaa3 (16 يناير 2010)

كتاب ممتاز 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chemist.mohamed (18 يناير 2010)

الف شكر علي الكتاب الرائع


----------



## البرومين (18 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دنياي (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لخي لم استطع تحميل الكتاب ! 
ان امكن اعادة التحميل ولك التقدير


----------



## البحرx (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (20 يوليو 2010)

شششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااا على المجهود


----------



## كيميائى بسيونى (21 يوليو 2010)

انا نفسى نكتر من الكتب والف شكر


----------



## lamigra (23 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز تقبل الله مجهودك


----------



## chemkhalid (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكور جدا جدا على هذا الكتاب وارجو الله ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وان يزيدك علما نافعا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.zahid (24 يوليو 2010)

كتااب قيم وفقكم الله


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (13 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله00000مع التقدير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أغسطس 2010)

منور الموضوع .......


----------



## elkhalfi (1 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير

*


----------



## Haythamousa (8 يناير 2011)

ارغب بتطبيق الموضوع في المنزل


----------



## Haythamousa (8 يناير 2011)

الرابط غير صحيح


----------



## safa aldin (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز و لكن الرابط غير فعال


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح جادالرب (17 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

